# Windshield replacement question



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

My front windshield is cracked on my 2012 eco it happened at 45k miles i knew it would happen eventually. My question is what is the square black panel on the winshield that houses the rear view mirror and do i need it ?? I allready removed my mirror because it obscured some of my visiblity out the front because im so tall. I know the wires are required for use of onstar but I dont subscribe. And it doesnt look like there is anything else inside the large black plastic cover except a little square black box that might be my alarm ? If so it looks like it comes off pretty easy. My main question is when I purchase a new window will it come with one of these black plastic covers and a rear view mirror. I would prefer not to even have one on my window if possible.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

You could probably ask to not have it. I recently had my windshield replaced and they scratched the plastic and didn't clip the plastic back together all the way...
So look out for that. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> My front windshield is cracked on my 2012 eco it happened at 45k miles i knew it would happen eventually. My question is what is the square black panel on the winshield that houses the rear view mirror and do i need it ?? I allready removed my mirror because it obscured some of my visiblity out the front because im so tall. I know the wires are required for use of onstar but I dont subscribe. And it doesnt look like there is anything else inside the large black plastic cover except a little square black box that might be my alarm ? If so it looks like it comes off pretty easy. My main question is when I purchase a new window will it come with one of these black plastic covers and a rear view mirror. I would prefer not to even have one on my window if possible.


It would depend where you are buying your windshield from. however my 2cents would be keep that stuff on or at least easily accessible to put back on if you plan on selling this car. If you plan to keep the car forever then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> My front windshield is cracked on my 2012 eco it happened at 45k miles i knew it would happen eventually. My question is what is the square black panel on the winshield that houses the rear view mirror and do i need it ?? I allready removed my mirror because it obscured some of my visiblity out the front because im so tall. I know the wires are required for use of onstar but I dont subscribe. And it doesnt look like there is anything else inside the large black plastic cover except a little square black box that might be my alarm ? If so it looks like it comes off pretty easy. My main question is when I purchase a new window will it come with one of these black plastic covers and a rear view mirror. I would prefer not to even have one on my window if possible.


Why did you know cracking your windshield would happen eventually? It is because you have read here just how easily they seem to be cracking and stuff or do you work/drive in some windshield unfriendly places?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I figured with the amount of debris flying around on the roadway these days I knew it was only a matter of time before a rock would hit my windshield. I drive 350 highway/freeway miles a day and rocks are always being kicked up from the road. I dont think its a matter of soft glass because my windshield has allready taken some punishment. In the winter on the highways here in Idaho the transporation department blankets the road with sand and rocks which pisses me off cause it doesnt do a **** bit of good all it does is sandblast my car and winshield anytime a car drives past. Things like this I felt would contribute to me having to replace my windshield and I feel 50k miles was a good amount of miles before my first large crack happened. Hey a rock can chip your window at anytime when you would least likely expect it you just never know im just glad my deductable is $ 0.00 and can get a new window 2 times a year if necessary for free.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe you should look into the company Clearplex. Their video's are kinda bogus at times(ClearPlex Smash n Grab Protection vs. Ceramic - YouTube ClearPlex Smash n Grab Protection vs. Rocks - YouTube) but you'll get the point they try to make. From reviews on their website, they and their product seem legit and with all the talk of how soft/ easily sandblasted and vulnerable the Cruze's windshield seems to be, Ive been seriously considering getting this put on my 2013 Cruze when I hopefully get one. It can help avoid cracks and having to have the windshield replaced which Im under the belief that once that original windshield seal(s) is broken, its never the same like it was from factory!


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey *CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, *this might be off topic but after 45k miles, how has the car been holding up?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

rustinn said:


> Hey *CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, *this might be off topic but after 45k miles, how has the car been holding up?


The car is just as fn amazing as it was the day I rolled off the lot with it. Actually its better my fuel efficiency is unbelievable. I dunno if you know this but ive posted a few times in the past couple weeks / months about how im averaging between 58-60 mpg everyday on my 350 mile route. Of course those numbers are DIC and at an average speed of 55 mph. There is a 50 mile stretch of highway that is completely flat and straight that I average 70-80 mpg at 55mph. Anyways yeah this car feels and drives exactly like it did 5 months ago when I bought it with 5 miles on it. I havent had any problems with it at all besides this windshield crack but aint **** I can do about that except replace it. I just bought new plugs, new engine air filter and a new in cabin air filter which I plan on replacing all 3 at 50k miles and I will upload pics of the old filters and plugs so everyone can get an idea of what they look like. Also the tires and tread still look brand new and I will post pictures of them as well. I hope to get another 50k out of them! but we will see I think another 30k at least is more realistic but who knows.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Maybe you should look into the company Clearplex. Their video's are kinda bogus at times(ClearPlex Smash n Grab Protection vs. Ceramic - YouTube ClearPlex Smash n Grab Protection vs. Rocks - YouTube) but you'll get the point they try to make. From reviews on their website, they and their product seem legit and with all the talk of how soft/ easily sandblasted and vulnerable the Cruze's windshield seems to be, Ive been seriously considering getting this put on my 2013 Cruze when I hopefully get one. It can help avoid cracks and having to have the windshield replaced which Im under the belief that once that original windshield seal(s) is broken, its never the same like it was from factory!



I dont mind replacing the window because its free. What I would really like to know is what is the little black plastic square panel and do I need it. I would prefer not to have it on my window when I replace it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I looked at the part on my windshield and noticed the microphone is embedded in it. If you use a bluetooth phone you need to keep this part installed.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't understand. Are you driving without an inside rear view mirror?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> I don't understand. Are you driving without an inside rear view mirror?


Yes ive taken them off every car I have ever owned. Im tall the inside rear view mirror serves no purpose for me other then to block some of my vision out the front passenger side. I like to have a big wide open view out my front windshield. I can see back using the 2 side mirrors just fine. Besides im not one of those creepy people that like to sit at the stop lights and stare back at somone and watch them. When I replace my windshield I would like to know if I can get away with not having that little black square plastic panel on my new window.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That would fail inspection in NY on 2 counts. First would be the cracked windshield, second would be lacking a rearview mirror. 

If you want to stare at whatever's underneath that square, it probably can be ditched. Otherwise, it looks pretty integrated with the headliner.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah here in Idaho drivers just have to be able to see at least 200ft back and legally we would only need 1 side view mirror


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Weirdest thing I've ever heard taking the rear view mirror off a car. I use mine 50 times a day, easily. I'm tall also, but I need a rear view mirror. 

I looked into windshields because the Cruze ones are crap. The OEM one is the cheapest one out. Also, realize that you aren't guaranteed to get the "acoustic sound deadening" windshield unless you get the OEM unit. It's about $360 at most dealers. The Chinese knock-off is about $700. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Laws differ from state to state, here in Wisconsin you need to only have two rear view mirrors. Could be two side mirrors or a side & the one on the windshield.

There are no annual inspections or emissions testing here(county's along Lake michigan do require emissions testing). Unless you get pulled over no way to get hassled about the small things here.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The main reason I started to remove the rear view mirrors from vehicles I owned was because I started training for my CDL to become a long haul truck driver and I wanted to get used to using my side mirrors only. Im constantly checking my side mirrors just out of habbit from my days OTR. I consider myself to be an above average driver when it comes to safety. Im on the road 8 hours a day and with the type of crazy drivers I see its a miracle there arent more crashes in the united states. 

Anyways yeah im considering safelite or speedy for my window replacement the dealerships wont work with my insurance company. Like I stated before the window is free with my zero deduct so I will try and get a quality oem repalcement.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Knowing how to adjust your side mirrors is critical for anyone who drives. Most people have no idea how to do this. Learning to drive without the windshield mirror is useful for anyone who tows or fills the back of their vehicle to the top.

For your windshield replacement most states allow you to specify that the replacement windshield meets the OEM specs. This means that your insurance company must use sound deadening glass just like the factory did.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Windshield Brands/Mfgs*

Old thread, I know but just a couple of things. Bear in mind this is for a 2014 Gen 1 diesel, I assume it’s the same windshield as the gasser models but I could be wrong.

Went to Safelite Auto Glass for a new windshield today (rock from one of those tandem bottom dumpers). Thankfully with full glass coverage, insurance paid it all, zero deductible.

This was my 2nd appointment. When I showed up for the 1st appoinment they had ordered the correct glass, looked identical EXCEPT it had a blue tint across the top 4” of the windshield. The stock GM windshield was clear, no tint. 

Being 6’1” I figured the blue tint might pose a vision problem. They agreed and promptly set up another date with the correct non-tinted glass.

An observation about the tinted vs non-tinted versions. The tinted glass was mfg by FUYAO. It did not have the GM logo but I noticed the original GM windshield also showed mfg by FUYAO.

The non-tinted glass I went with is the Pilkington brand. It also displays a SOUNDSHIELD trademark so it must be the ‘sound-deadening’ version mentioned earlier in this post. 









I’m super happy with the quality of the Pilkington. Very clean, factory matching install with all new weatherstripping. Glass is distortion-free and identical to factory OEM in every detail and no difference in sound level at highway speed.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

You tall guys must not adjust your bottom seat height, I'm 5'7" and sit with my seat only 2 pumps up from the bottom. I have nearly 8 inches of headroom above my head so even if I was tall, no tint or mirrors would ever greatly obstruct my view if I left my seating position the same.


----------

